
Verisign: ICANN drawing attention to comment period distorted process - lysp
https://domainnamewire.com/2020/02/19/verisign-tries-to-discredit-icann-commenting-period-process/
======
Crosseye_Jack
> Verisign implies that Namecheap customers are domain investors, so comments
> from Namecheap customers should be discounted

But using that logic Verisign are invested in the .com TLD so their comments
should also be discounted. You can’t have it both ways Verisign.

------
lysp
> Verisign’s letter suggests that domain name registrars and investors (or
> “speculators,” in its words) have “distorted and undermined the
> multistakeholder process by”…wait for it…

> > Encouraging people to comment during the comment period.

